# Rate My Dremel Job



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

This is my first attempt at using a Dremel on Razzle's nails. Would love some input on the length. I believe I can go shorter, but I'm nervous and want to take things slowly. I've read the various web sites (DoberDawn comes to mind), but I am still having a hard time determining if I am getting close to the quick or not.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good, but you can go a little shorter. It can be a little nerve wracking at first because you're trying so hard not to hit that quick, but just do a little at a time. 

I like to look at the nails from underneath. It's kind of hard to explain what to look at without pictures, but I always line up how far to go by looking underneath all the nails.

http://www.pawsdogdaycare.com/dog_grooming/Clip-Dog-Nails.htm


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can go a LOT shorter! The great thing about the Dremel is that even if you do hit the quick it doesn't seem to hurt the dog like cutting it with clippers does, and instead of gushing blood, you'd get a tiny little ooze, easily staunched. I've quicked a couple of times the Dremel, but didn't even realize it until well after I'd moved onto the next nail because there was no reaction and hardly any blood.

This is what I aim for (I think this was Dena):


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yea you can go MUCH shorter! Cassidy's mom has a great photo to show how short I get my dogs nails as well.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, I'll give it another go tonight! The site you posted Lucy Dog was helpful. I haven't seen anything close to that "oval" yet. I'll let you all know my progress


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Oh yea you can go MUCH shorter! Cassidy's mom has a great photo to show how short I get my dogs nails as well.


While this is true it is possible that the quick has grown out some on your dog and you will have to 'push' it back gradually by frequent treatment. Don't necessarily think you can go that short on your dog right away.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

You can definitely go shorter, but not as short at in Debbie's photo. But you can work towards that.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Also, try to "round" the edges a little of the nails rather than just dremel straight and leave the sharp edges. You want the nails more rounded off vs flat and sharp. Rounding also helps take off a bit of length.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You can go a LOT shorter! The great thing about the Dremel is that even if you do hit the quick it doesn't seem to hurt the dog like cutting it with clippers does, and instead of gushing blood, you'd get a tiny little ooze, easily staunched. I've quicked a couple of times the Dremel, but didn't even realize it until well after I'd moved onto the next nail because there was no reaction and hardly any blood.
> 
> This is what I aim for (I think this was Dena):


There's no way I'd be able to get Ozzy's nails that short. He has long quicks and almost every time I clip his nails, I nick at least one of them.... :/


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> There's no way I'd be able to get Ozzy's nails that short. He has long quicks and almost every time I clip his nails, I nick at least one of them.... :/


I had this problem with Abby. I was being too careful because I got the quick once and it bled so much that I had to go to the vet. Result was longer nails. Problem was that I was looking at the tops of the nails when I cut them and should have been looking at the undersides where you can see the quick. AND I didn't cut them often enough. Now I take her to the vet once a month and they do it right and I consider it the best $9 I spend.
Also, since I was not cutting them short enough her toes were beginning to spread. Now that they are shorter her feet are tightening up.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Konotashi said:


> There's no way I'd be able to get Ozzy's nails that short. He has long quicks and almost every time I clip his nails, I nick at least one of them.... :/


It's really hard with clippers, but not with a Dremel. Sometimes if it's been awhile since I've done their nails I'll clip a little off the tip before I start grinding so it doesn't take as long, but I'm so afraid of quicking them that I know I cut off a lot less than I probably could. With a Dremel that's not a concern because you can grind off a little every 3 or 4 days until you get the nails where you want them. The quick has a chance to recede between trims, and because you're taking off a small amount each time you're much less likely to go too far. And even if you do, it doesn't hurt and doesn't bleed like crazy. 

Once you're down to where you want them, you can do it once a week or every other week, as maintenance. That being said, it's been about 2 months since I've Dremeled.  I had three batteries but two of them had gone bad, and one wasn't enough to do a decent job on both dogs, so I did a quick once over and reordered batteries. I really need to Dremel this weekend!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Also, try to "round" the edges a little of the nails rather than just dremel straight and leave the sharp edges. You want the nails more rounded off vs flat and sharp. Rounding also helps take off a bit of length.


This is exactly what I was going to say! Take your time. When you start getting more comfortable using the Dremel, it will get easier and you will be able to go shorter. The nice thing about the Dremel is that it heats up and tends to cauterize the tiny blood vessels, so even if you accidentally go to the quick, there shouldn't be much bleeding. The dog should let you know when you're getting too close.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

I went down a little further last night. I can now see what I think is the "oval" in the pictures of the site posted by Lucy Dog. I'd like to see them shorter, but will just work on them once a week now. Hopefully we can progress towards our goal. Thanks everyone for taking the time to respond.


----------

